

This Illustrator Makes $100K Selling Virtual Paintbrushes through Gumroad - malditojavi
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/this-illustrator-makes-100k-selling-virtual-paintbrushes/

======
maxbrown
Wow... if the average is $5, this is 20,000 sales. I had no idea this market
was that big, very impressive and an exciting way to make a side business out
of a byproduct.

